# de winterizing



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

Ok who out there has started to get ready to go ,, by this i mean getting rid of the pink stuff ,, i myself have not yet ,, been damn near close with the warm weather we have been having ,, also had 5 calls today to do the same to theirs rigs ,, but i told them hang on a bit ,, if it's not a pressing,, travel type issue ,, BECAUSE we are going to get cold again ,, this monday infact ,, snow ,, and highs in the upper 30's and lows in the 16's and colder ,,, i i thought this was spring ,, but here we go again ,, did the same last year ,, very cold into mid april ,, all the spring flowers froze ,, my hay froze and heck i even froze ,,,
but anyway how many are doing the de winter stuff out there    :approve:  :bleh:


----------



## GEJim (Mar 20, 2008)

Re: de winterizing

I've already done the bottom end, Tires, Lub, Suspension, Heater during our 70 degree days. I'll put the drain plugs back in and run the water system this weekend. First trip is Mar 30. We will continue to send our freezing temps up to you and Ohio.


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 20, 2008)

Re: de winterizing

I was going to do it this passed weekend, but got busy doing something for the wife. I have planned on doing it this weekend, but since you mention it I will do it to night. I was going out last night to start it up and run it for a while and do the same with the genset. but when we got back from eating it was late and American idol was on, so that shot that. But I will do it tonight. I have notice that allot of people are eating out allot. I ask the DW to ck out stove to see if it still works as we haven't use it in so long. mostly we eat out how about you guys eat in or out more.    :laugh:  :laugh: weather mid 40-50 at night 65-75 days if that helps :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Steve H (Mar 20, 2008)

Re: de winterizing

Basically ready to go! Everything works, refer is running. I do have to drain the bleach water and finish sanitizing the fresh water tank but other than that...we're off to see the wizard!


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 20, 2008)

Re: de winterizing

dang that sounds so good, can't wait till MAY to get here, 48 days and counting :laugh:


----------



## par (Mar 20, 2008)

RE: de winterizing

I'd like to get at it but it's still setting in storage. Still have 3-4 feet of snow piled along side the driveway. Not looking good either, weather boy said 3-6" of new snow this saturday. Just a couple more years and we can say so-long to the cold stuff each year!


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Re: de winterizing

Well I did mine yesterday, still got flush out all the water line and the water heater. I will also run some bleach thru the tanks and water line just to sanitize them . other than that It's ready to go. ran the genset for a while all seem ok . so I realy getting excited about our up coming trip out west.


----------



## tfraz58 (Mar 22, 2008)

Re: de winterizing

Phil, while you and I can appreciate the frustration of Texas and Georgia wanting to get going, I am probably the only one so far who really feels YOUR pain in Michigan. Here in Minnesota in the last 36 hours I have accumulated an additional foot of snow on the roof of what WAS a bone dry (just a bit cool yet) Class C.  :dead: I wouldn't have chanced draining the pink yet, but there is a lot of piddly stuff I want to do, to the coach AND Dodge sides. Having to content myself with trips to the RV dealer, visiting their parts department to pick up junk I don't have to have yet, like a new license plate bracket.  :clown: At least I got a new water supply "white hose" again. We had a pop up that suddenly sold last week during a break in the weather. It wasn't till I saw it going down the street behind teh new owner's vehicle that I remembered the white hose I JUST BOUGHT and used ONCE was still in it....      That wasn't the worst of it though. Better looking half arrived home, saw that the trailer had been picked up, and asked where the camping pots and pans and dishes were..... oops.....  :disapprove: 

Come ON, Spring!!


----------



## brodavid (Mar 22, 2008)

Re: de winterizing

tfraz58, time to take to better half shopping to get the New stuff, and remind her that it is for a new trip and hope she buys it


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

Re: de winterizing

good to see u bro dave or msjackie ,,, it's like a breath of fresh air to see u all retyping agian ,,, also hows the weather down in MB ,, i cked the water temp ,, via NOAA and it's up to 62 already ,,, man i can't wait ,,, been a long winter here ,, but the wife wants to try about 3 trips out that way this year ,, and i said ,, let's get them planned ,, u never know ,, with the price of fuel and stuff ,, it maybe our last time to head u'r way (NOT) ,, i'll sell the kids if i have too ,, the beach is MY WAY OF LIFE ,, but agian glad to see u all up and typing ,, who knows next u'r gonna be getting ready to rv again (i am praying so)    :laugh:    :approve:  :approve:  :bleh:  :bleh:  :bleh:  :bleh:


----------



## Kirk (Mar 22, 2008)

Re: de winterizing

Shucks! Out here in Arizona, where we went as our winterize process, it has been darned near hot! In fact, some of the snowbirds are already heading out to travel back north! I don't think we will "de-winterize" until mid April. Of course, for us that means heading north as we fulltimers consider heading south to be winterizing!


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

Re: de winterizing

well i did it today ,, flushed out the pink stuff ,,, and i found a leaky faucet in the process ,, had to rebuild that ,, but HD was open and i have Delta faucets in my MH so they had the parts ,, anyway flushed the system ,,, drained all the tanks ,, blew out the lines (just incase)   I will sanitize them before we get ready to go in May ,, but still have not changed any oil and such ,, but hey,, i'm getting closer  :laugh:     :approve:  :bleh:


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

Re: de winterizing

ok now that i'm getting older i tend to forget easy stuff ,,, can some one tell me the mixture (again) to sanitize the fresh water tank,,, is it 1 gallon of water to 1/2 cup bleach for every 15 gallons???? is this right ,, or do u all have a better way ,, thanks      :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :bleh:  :bleh:


----------



## brodavid (Mar 25, 2008)

Re: de winterizing

730, you are not getting older, just crankier,JK
love to you,
msjackie


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Re: de winterizing

ROD THAT SOUNDS ABOUT RIGHT, I use the 4-1 ratio, but it never stays inside the lines that long , then they get a good flushing just clear out any bleach that may still be there. I put some bleach in the holding tanks , then drive it around and then flush everything out a couple of times.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Mar 25, 2008)

Re: de winterizing

1/4 cup per 100 gallons is what I remember. You can do a search, too. I posted some calculations on PPM here some time ago.


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Re: de winterizing

hey tex where have you been? forum been quite we miss your intellance


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Mar 25, 2008)

Re: de winterizing

Well, duuuhhhh ...  :clown: 

Howdy, Hollis!  We've been up and down Texas from Houston to Dallas to Aransas Pass to Dallas to Houston.

Took the niece and here to younguns to visit their Geepaw who is hibernating in his RV in Aransas Pass.  

Whew! Just got back in today and I am wore out from fighting those winds we've been getting in front of the northers!  I'm still rockin' in my office chair.


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Re: de winterizing

WELL GLAD YOU ARE BACK SAFE AND SOUND :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)

Re: de winterizing

yea ,, right he's rocking from watching those oil well pumps go up and down  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:   
Hey welcome back Tex ,, hope u had a good trip  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## DARLING (Mar 25, 2008)

Re: de winterizing

You see who is running up & dowm the road don'y ya?  The one with all the money :laugh:  :laugh: 
Darlin


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Mar 26, 2008)

Re: de winterizing



Yeah, I discovered a new bank, Darlin. Ya put yer money in the tank. 

(Be aware that your mileage will vary and past history is never an indicator of future fuel costs!)


----------



## DARLING (Mar 26, 2008)

Re: de winterizing

And the dividends is all the FAMILY time. :laugh: 
Darlin


----------



## dggreer (Mar 27, 2008)

RE: de winterizing

Just got done flushing and sanatizeing, aired the tires ,checked oil and ready to go. need to get my better half to load food and needed items and I am gone. At least with all the storms comeing thru the area if powe goes out I am all set.   :bleh:


----------

